# oak price



## Pontius (Dec 31, 2003)

I've lurked in the shadows of AS for the last year or so and finally have the gumption to write...anyway, I am wondering why the oak price is up so much this year. I took my first load for the year to the mill and got double of last winter's price. Any reasons???

Jake


----------



## Newfie (Dec 31, 2003)

Why complain?? Just speaking out of my a$$, I would guess it is probably a spillover of demand from the New England market. With a couple of big paper mills reopening this year up north the demand for pulp drove the price WAYYY up. That in turn has created a firewood shortage, cuz loggers are cutting or diverting wood for pulp instead and so on... Not to mention it was a very snowy winter,wet spring and a wet summer. It all combines for less supply to meet more demand. The mills are finally being squeezed into paying more for logs to meet their requirements.

But then I could be completely wrong...


----------



## NeTree (Dec 31, 2003)

Actually Mike, you're right on target. You wouldn't believe what I got for MY last truckload.


----------



## Pontius (Jan 1, 2004)

What are they paying for pulp in New England??? Around here no one wants to cut it becuase they don't want to pay anything.
Jake


----------



## Newfie (Jan 1, 2004)

For a while I heard they were paying as much as $100 a cord, but I don't think it is as high anymore. Besides, the two major pulp mills in question are already laying folks off. Nobody's gonna want to cut pulp up north when they find out the mill isn't gonna pay them, AGAIN!! The price is only as good as the check they cut.


----------



## zero (Jan 2, 2004)

*0ak prices*

mr. newfie -all saw logs are up for now!!! following wood prices can be as bad as watching the stock market ,with some loggers sitting on logs waiting for price to go up.at this time demand is greater than supply, exports of 2 bys &plywood to the mid east and west coast ,sub standard run thru resaw for one way pallets and osb sheeting - pulp willdrop off for paper -add this to the wettest year in a long time . imports of fir from finland is now competive man you got trees saw saw saw $$$$$$$$$$ !! cause it won't last forever .     when i grow up i still want to be me ZERO!


----------



## NeTree (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey Mike, as long as those checks don't bounce, I'll take what I can get while I can get it.


----------



## Pontius (Jan 2, 2004)

Our local pulp mill pays $10 a ton for the first 100 tons and $14 a ton after that and that is pick up. If you deliver you recieve $12 a ton more. 
Are Walnut and Poplar up? Walnut was down from last year a little and poplur was about the same at the mill I go to. Maybe I should check around a little more.

Jake


----------



## buckwheat (Jan 5, 2004)

'spoke to Delores up at the Lumber Museum - her husband is a broker. they can't get the logs off the mountain fast enough. everything is going offshore for veneer - poplar and walnut included.


----------



## swampwhiteoak (Jan 5, 2004)

The US dollar is down, and it's been the one of the wettest years on record. 

Everything around here is pretty high except for poplar which hasn't changed much.


----------



## Dan F (Jan 6, 2004)

Zero mentioned something about OSB, and I thought I'd throw this out, even though it really doesn't have a lot to do with log prices, this is the result of the log prices.

I went to the local lumberyard on new years eve last week to get some plywood. They were out of untreated 1/2" CDX, but had very good quality treated 1/2" CDX _for less_ than what they would have charged for the untreated! They had gotten a good deal on the treated several weeks ago which led to the price being lower. I think I wrote the check out for a little over $19 for just the one sheet of plywood. Untreated would have been over $20... Had either of the other two semi-local lumberyards been open that day I probably would have paid a dollar or two less either place.

The guy at the lumberyard also said that in about a 9 week period, 5/8" OSB prices (the price they paid) had fluctuated $11! Talk about being as bad as the stock market! That would have been worse (and probably still is).


Dan


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 7, 2004)

Too bad TreeSlayer dod not yard any of those logs up at his folks house after the storm.

Theyt were tub grinding a lot of good oak sawlogs just becuase the local markets were saturated.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *
> 
> Theyt were tub grinding a lot of good oak sawlogs just becuase the local markets were saturated. *


----------



## Pontius (Jan 8, 2004)

Where was Treeslayer at that he could not sell Oak logs?


----------



## Newfie (Jan 8, 2004)

Virginia, cleaning up after Isabel.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 8, 2004)

Williamsburg, the first few weeks they pirates were in there taking whatever they could get, then the yards backed up and wanted nothing more. 

We were not trying to sell anything, it would take too much time away from our crane operation.


----------

